# berkey - a bit of a disappointment - so far



## TacticalCanuck

I got my hands on a brand new big berkey. The steel seems ok. But this thing was 450 bucks. So I am expecting top quality and top craftsmanship. It is after all, just a friggin container. 

I followed the manufacturers installation to the letter. Primed both the black and the floride filters. 

The spigot quality could of come from the dollar store. It's cheap as can be. And no matter what I do it leaks. 

And even now on the 5th fill after the 6th spigot tightening (removing cleaning drying it and the container then reinstalling) the filters are dropping this whitish sludge that sticks to the container in the bottom. 

So for the price and now this tinkering bull crap I am less than enthusiastic about this product. 

I will keep trying for another day or two, however already I am not believing I've spent this chunk of cash on "the best" as it has so been said. So far not a drop has been drinkable.


----------



## bigwheel

Thanks for the report. Have heard many glowing testimonials to those things. Kindly keep us posted as events unfold. We been trying to filter our tap drinking water through a Sawyer mini filter here lately. The dog is even drinking it. The Little Bride thinks it makes him look more chipper.


----------



## SOCOM42

TC, I have a Big Berkey that I have used for 10 years every day.Never had any problem with it including the spigot.
We use about 2 gallons out of it a day.
Did you get a British Berkefeld brand of a knockoff?
I do understand that there are counterfeit filters and tanks on line.
I have run the water through my microscope and through a professional lab I work with and it is clean of chemistry and microorganisms.
400? they run around 250.


----------



## txmarine6531

I was gonna buy just the filters and make the rest out of 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## SOCOM42

txmarine6531 said:


> I was gonna buy just the filters and make the rest out of 5 gallon buckets.


That you can do with ease.


----------



## jro1

Shitty deal man! We have one of the original Berkey filters, it's gotta be 8yrs old now?!?! Maybe older....anyway, it's good quality! I heard they went to shit after the prepper movement! Supply and demand!!


----------



## BuckB

We have the Berkey with the 4 black filters. I do not know what model it is. It is about 5 years old. I did notice for the first 4-5 times, it did leave a chemical flavor in the water. After that, it has been fine.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Yea it sucks, there are more than one big berkey sites out there

Big Berkey Water Filter - Free Shipping + 50% Off On Selected Items !

Big Berkey? Water Filter System with 2 Black Berkey? Filters

Will the real Big Berkey please stand up.

Buyer beware and usually if follow the web site links you will not get burned.


----------



## Grim Reality

txmarine6531 said:


> I was gonna buy just the filters and make the rest out of 5 gallon buckets.


That is precisely what I did a couple of years back. I have a system of 4 Home Depot buckets. One to pour water
which needs to be filtered into the system. The next bucket has the filter installed in the center bottom & sealed
with silicone so it doesn't leak. The third bucket is under bucket #2 and it collects the filtered water. Because the
outlet spigot of the third bucket is against the floor...I put it (and the second bucket) atop a fourth bucket...just to
elevate them and make the spigot more accessible.

I buy my filters (.2 microns) from whatever supplier I find selling them cheapest...but the brand I buy is made 
by a company called "Just Water". Filters can usually be had for around $25-$30.

I know that the Sawyer goes to .1 micron, but it doesn't easily adapt to filtering large volumes of water like this
system. Naturally, I have a number of spare filters and Prefilter water before it goes in just to remove the debris
which might tend to plug up the filter. Each filter is good for treating thousands of gallons and like the Katadyn 
brand it is bacteriostatic (inhibits microbe growth) and can be cleaned and returned to service if it's flow rate 
drops (brush it clean & or back flush it).

I am very happy with this simple system, no moving parts (except the spigot which I buy at my local Home 
Brew Beer store) and lasts a long time for little cost. I don't see the Berkey being anything that I need. I have
written about this before on this forum, but got cat-called and pooh-poohed about it. For the price...it's really 
quite good!

Grim


----------



## Oddcaliber

I got the Travel Berkey about 3 year's ago. It's the smaller one with 2 filters. Follow the instructions and never had any problems with mine.


----------



## SOCOM42

Grim Reality said:


> That is precisely what I did a couple of years back. I have a system of 4 Home Depot buckets.
> I am very happy with this simple system, no moving parts (except the spigot which I buy at my local Home
> Brew Beer store) and lasts a long time for little cost. I don't see the Berkey being anything that I need. I have
> written about this before on this forum, but got cat-called and pooh-poohed about it. For the price...it's really
> quite good!
> Grim


Grim, there is no pooh-pooh from me, I am a firm believer in, If you can build it do it.

I have the big berkey on the kitchen counter, it goes well with the other Stainless Steel appliances.

I do have a large capacity homemade filter system for SHTF usage, nothing wrong with homemade,
you cannot believe what I have built for myself, you can go crazy with your own machine shop and welding equipment.
I even built a still to do water in if it comes to that.
These were done to support those who will be here in a SHTF situation.


----------



## Slippy2

We've got the Royal Berkey and it works perfectly.

You might want to send it back f or a replacement.


----------



## Arklatex

I made one out of HDPE buckets and some British Berkefeld filter candles. Cost me about 60 bucks including the spigot. It's ugly but it works well. I'm guessing that you got some bad filter candles?


----------



## Mad Trapper

Grim Reality said:


> That is precisely what I did a couple of years back. I have a system of 4 Home Depot buckets. One to pour water
> which needs to be filtered into the system. The next bucket has the filter installed in the center bottom & sealed
> with silicone so it doesn't leak. The third bucket is under bucket #2 and it collects the filtered water. Because the
> outlet spigot of the third bucket is against the floor...I put it (and the second bucket) atop a fourth bucket...just to
> elevate them and make the spigot more accessible.
> 
> I buy my filters (.2 microns) from whatever supplier I find selling them cheapest...but the brand I buy is made
> by a company called "Just Water". Filters can usually be had for around $25-$30.
> 
> I know that the Sawyer goes to .1 micron, but it doesn't easily adapt to filtering large volumes of water like this
> system. Naturally, I have a number of spare filters and Prefilter water before it goes in just to remove the debris
> which might tend to plug up the filter. Each filter is good for treating thousands of gallons and like the Katadyn
> brand it is bacteriostatic (inhibits microbe growth) and can be cleaned and returned to service if it's flow rate
> drops (brush it clean & or back flush it).
> 
> I am very happy with this simple system, no moving parts (except the spigot which I buy at my local Home
> Brew Beer store) and lasts a long time for little cost. I don't see the Berkey being anything that I need. I have
> written about this before on this forum, but got cat-called and pooh-poohed about it. For the price...it's really
> quite good!
> 
> Grim


A local guy has the original british berkey filters for $20/each or 2 filters two buckets and usa made spigot for $50.

They do bacteria and have a carbon element so helps with organics.

I'll be getting some and use them as a pre-filter to use for my sawyer purifier.


----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> Grim, there is no pooh-pooh from me, I am a firm believer in, If you can build it do it.
> 
> I have the big berkey on the kitchen counter, it goes well with the other Stainless Steel appliances.
> 
> I do have a large capacity homemade filter system for SHTF usage, nothing wrong with homemade,
> you cannot believe what I have built for myself, you can go crazy with your own machine shop and welding equipment.
> I even built a still to do water in if it comes to that.
> These were done to support those who will be here in a SHTF situation.


The still might come in handy for other things! :smile:


----------



## SOCOM42

Mad Trapper said:


> The still might come in handy for other things! :smile:


Yes, and I can control the conversion temp.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

SOCOM42 said:


> TC, I have a Big Berkey that I have used for 10 years every day.Never had any problem with it including the spigot.
> We use about 2 gallons out of it a day.
> Did you get a British Berkefeld brand of a knockoff?
> I do understand that there are counterfeit filters and tanks on line.
> I have run the water through my microscope and through a professional lab I work with and it is clean of chemistry and microorganisms.
> 400? they run around 250.


Hi Socom,

The cost is 389 here due to the dollar and it is genuine. The remainder of that cost is tax....

I know many have great results thats the reason i got it. Aside from the spigot leaking no matter what i do im sure the white residue im seeing is the filter purging and it will stop.

It wasnt cheap. I could of bought a 1911 for that price lol.

And that is my disappointment. So many great things ive heard and for the cost i was expecting better build quality in particular the spigot system.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Oddcaliber said:


> I got the Travel Berkey about 3 year's ago. It's the smaller one with 2 filters. Follow the instructions and never had any problems with mine.


I suspect that is what happens to most. The seller (amazon) has no contact information so im scouring the web for ways to fix the spigot and whats up with the white residue. Im assuming i didnt prime the white filters well enough as the black ones had the water bead up no issues.


----------



## SOCOM42

TacticalCanuck said:


> Hi Socom,
> 
> The cost is 389 here due to the dollar and it is genuine. The remainder of that cost is tax....
> 
> I know many have great results thats the reason i got it. Aside from the spigot leaking no matter what i do im sure the white residue im seeing is the filter purging and it will stop.
> 
> It wasnt cheap. I could of bought a 1911 for that price lol.
> 
> And that is my disappointment. So many great things ive heard and for the cost i was expecting better build quality in particular the spigot system.


It is too bad you have the problem with it.
Mine has a turn type spigot on it, on the new ones I think I see a squeeze type.
I bought a spare one that was supposed to be stainless, it was chrome plated plastic.
I found an old brass one from a commercial coffee maker, modified it to work in the berkey if I need it.
Did the unit come with the paper work? you can contact them directly if you have a problem.
I ordered a rubber base ring a year ago to replace the original one.

I am wondering if your has a crack somewhere in the threaded part allowing the water to leak out?


----------



## dwight55

TacticalCanuck said:


> I got my hands on a brand new big berkey. The steel seems ok. But this thing was 450 bucks. So I am expecting top quality and top craftsmanship. It is after all, just a friggin container.


TC, . . . maybe a bit of patience???

My son has the big one, . . . never a hiccup, . . . he's had it for close to 10 years. His HAS TO WORK, as he has an incredibly rare disease where ANY form of copper cannot be ingested. His Berkey filters EVERY drop of water he consumes.

I have the smaller unit, . . . same experience. Our water here sometimes make you think you work in a Clorox factory there is so much clorine.

Only problem I have with mine is after draining it, . . . sometimes forget to close the spigot, . . . usually gets the evil eye from the wife as she is mopping up the "drip, . . . drip, . . . drip".

I'd toss the spigot, . . . hardware store for a new one, . . . contact the seller about the filters.

Don't give up, . . . they are SINCERELY WORTH IT.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton

Glad I bought the Propur. Solid construction.

Their filters do this:
Lab Tests


----------



## Targetshooter

I don't think I will try a berkey any time soon ,, don't need the trouble and spend money I don't have to burn .


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Thanks Dwight. I have every bit of faith they are fantastic a88t filtering the water. I am thinking hardware store for an afrermarket spigot is the only way to get it done right. 

The filter issue i had a thought today. Every time i take the top off to readjust the spigot i am turning the unit upside down. Wonder if that back filtering is picking up something and then when i turn it back right its coming out?

My experiences with water filters is not beyond life straw britta and platypus.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney

TacticalCanuck said:


> I got my hands on a brand new big berkey. The steel seems ok. But this thing was 450 bucks. So I am expecting top quality and top craftsmanship. It is after all, just a friggin container.
> 
> I followed the manufacturers installation to the letter. Primed both the black and the floride filters.
> 
> The spigot quality could of come from the dollar store. It's cheap as can be. And no matter what I do it leaks.
> 
> And even now on the 5th fill after the 6th spigot tightening (removing cleaning drying it and the container then reinstalling) the filters are dropping this whitish sludge that sticks to the container in the bottom.
> 
> So for the price and now this tinkering bull crap I am less than enthusiastic about this product.
> 
> I will keep trying for another day or two, however already I am not believing I've spent this chunk of cash on "the best" as it has so been said. So far not a drop has been drinkable.


Please keep us informed. Do yer dinger


----------



## SOCOM42

TC, do you have the rubber gasket on the outside of the tank just behind the spigot?


----------



## Grim Reality

Buy a new spigot, clean the hole where it gets installed thoroughly.

Put silicone seal on the inside & the outside surfaces.

Put the gaskets in place & tighten everything up.

Wait 24 hours.

If you STILL have leaks I would suspect that the "debris" is somehow keeping the faucet from fully closing.

Grim

Good luck.


----------



## SOCOM42

Targetshooter said:


> I don't think I will try a berkey any time soon ,, don't need the trouble and spend money I don't have to burn .


I have had had mine on line now for about ten years.
Have never had a problem with it, used everyday.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Just an update. After much fiddling and tinkering i managed to stop the leak with the provided spigot and rubber seals. 

The trick was - forget about having it centered and even for equal pressure distribution. Just mash it all together several times with a tank half full of water to know when its not leaking. 

The white residue - seems if you run a tank of water down completely soakimg the filters, take it out and turn it upside down to rest it even while you tinker and then flip it back around will yeild residue. Every time I've done so has at least. 

If i run some water down clearing the residue no more comes. After clearing with more water its fine. Turn it upside down and blammo residue on first several ounces. 

While this was yuck i wonder if this method could be used to clean the filters? My doubts come into play however when i had run only 1 tank of water down and found so much residue. 

I dont know what this stuff is but i dont want to drink it. Once cleared it dosent seem to manifest again. 

So its operational after 48 hours of getting it. 

Now that it works :

Pros: water is actually really nice. The upper tank odour is clearly noticable and has a chlorine type smell. 

The lower tank no odour at all. 

The taste is noticably alot better. If its filtering out all that its makers claim then i am happy to have the system. 

Cons: 

Cost. For 389 + tax for a water container i expect to be blown away. Clearly i am not. The spigot was of the poorest possible quality. The stainless containers themselves could be a little thicker but i believe are adequit - maybe not for that price tag though. 

However - if the system is clearing my water of such a long winded list of things including lead and clorine and floride, the cost savings in health and healthcare could be quite substantial and pennies in comparison. 

With government taking more and more from us and giving less back water treatment surely will come into suspect with such cases as Walkerton and Flint in recent memory. 

Having an at home solution for self reliance is always best.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Denton said:


> Glad I bought the Propur. Solid construction.
> 
> Their filters do this:
> Lab Tests


Wish i had known about this company 3 days ago!


----------



## Annie

I got an Imperial Berkey last September. I think the white and black filters are worth every penny.

Here's my spigot.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day

Why doesn't Berkey have the black filters on bottom? I always read that carbon should be last, that carbon is the final 'Sweet taste' phase. I've read taste reviews comparing products and a few people say Propur taste better...wouldn't it taste better if the flouride filters were on top instead? Are they reversible?


----------

